

Why RSS is Broken (and how to fix it) - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/why-rss-is-broken

======
bootload
Use Atom? ~ <http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc4287>

_"... I thought it is a great time to talk about why I think RSS is "broken"
and in it's current form isn't sustainable over the long-term. Before I begin
let me state that I like what RSS offers a lot and do read several feeds.
Let's look at RSS from two different "broken" angles: subscribers/metrics and
marketing ..."_

Eek! From the same author who bought you, _"Is Scribd a Porn Document
Network?"_ , <http://www.centernetworks.com/scribd-porn-document-network>

There is no real discussion of how RSS is broken or how to fix it. Instead of
reading this authors comments try listening to Tim Bray [0] ( co-creator of
Atom spec ) who talks about building Atom, a replacement for a broken RSS. and
the dynamics of online collaboration.

[0] Tim Bray, _"Atom As A Case Study", 36min 17Mb_

<http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail1155.html>

------
bct
That my news reader tells you nothing about me is a feature, not a bug.

~~~
natrius
If you're using a web-based feed reader, as most subscribers do, it's telling
sites almost as much about you as visiting the site itself would.

The problem the author refers to is the same problem any site has to deal with
when they offer content without requiring authentication. The solution is
cookies. If the subscriber is using a web-based feed reader, any images
embedded in the feed will send the same cookie that viewing the page itself
would. Any data you've collected about registered users can be associated with
feed subscribers until the cookie expires.

The other option is to use a third-party ad service that has a super-cookie on
file for your readers already, like DoubleClick. Almost all of the user-
tracking strategies available to you on a regular web page are still available
from feeds.

The linked article is what happens when people who don't actually build things
try to prognosticate.

------
henning
Yes, the solution to 9-10 mutually incompatible syndication formats is to
introduce a NEW mutually incompatible syndication format -- one riddled with
adware. That'll go over like a fucking lead balloon with users!

And think of the $$$! We gettin' hella paper all up in this piece, son!

